# Anyone else getting virus warning when visiting qqTimer?



## olekosun (Jun 25, 2010)

I get this message when visiting qqTimer:







According to avast!, the website is infected with a trojan called 'JSownloader-KM [Trj]'.

This might be a false positive though, so is anyone else getting warnings from other anti-virus software?

Thanks!


----------



## r_517 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep. Kaspersky also said it was infected


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 25, 2010)

Right now I can't even access qqtimer.

ERROR 404


----------



## janelle (Jun 25, 2010)

Me too. But the other one (http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html) works fine for me now.


----------



## olekosun (Jun 25, 2010)

janelle said:


> Me too. But the other one (http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html) works fine for me now.



Thanks! I can use my favourite timer again, yay!


----------



## janelle (Jun 25, 2010)

olekosun said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. But the other one (http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html) works fine for me now.
> ...



You're welcome


----------



## Carrot (Jun 25, 2010)

olekosun said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. But the other one (http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html) works fine for me now.
> ...



lol... I always thought (http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html) was the only version of QQtimer on mzrg.com haha xD


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 25, 2010)

Didn't some virus infect the WCA website a few months ago ?


----------



## Carrot (Jun 25, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Didn't some virus infect the WCA website a few months ago ?



yes xD


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 25, 2010)

mine is fine on Chrome.


----------



## Carson (Jun 25, 2010)

No warnings from AVG using Chrome or IE.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 25, 2010)

Im using http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/ and it works fine but the other link wont work.


----------



## olekosun (Jun 26, 2010)

I do no longer receive a virus warning, it seems fixed now.


----------

